# 
! 
   . 
     ,    -   ,   ,  ?

----------


## sharasha

:    -   ! 
   . .  ,      !

----------


## Pixel

.  : ,     ,        .              .            .  . . ,          ,  ,          .   -     (   )  ,  ,  . 
     .          .           ,    ,          .

----------


## sharasha

> 

   !   !     ,    :     (   -  !),      ! !  !
      !

----------


## Jet

,       ! ,      ,      !       ,    ,   ,           ,   ,      . 
    ,

----------


## sharasha

> ,

  -!       !      .   -  !   .

----------


## Jet

> -!       !      .   -  !   .

      ,     ...,               . 
    -   .      ,       .

----------


## sharasha

> ,

     ,       !   !  :  ,  -  !   !)))) 
,   ,    ,       !)))

----------


## Tail

?

----------


## Jet

> ,       !   !  :  ,  -  !   !)))) 
> ,   ,    ,       !)))

     -   ! 
 : 
      Adobe Premiere Pro CS3 -             -             ( ,    ),  (!!!) ,  2-3   !            (   ).  
:   ,    ?!   .

----------


## sharasha

> -   !

      .     - .  .      .       ,  .    !

----------

*sharasha*,    !    -   ,   ,  ,    . 
  ,       .       ,     ,         ,     ,                     .          .               ,     .  : "    ,      ". 
..       ,    ,      .

----------


## Sky

> ..       ,    ,

      ?

----------

,  .  
    .        .

----------

)
  ,                  ))))

----------


## sharasha

> sharasha,   !    -   ,   ,  ,

  !   ,    !
  .     "   ": ,  . :    .      !

----------

> !   ,    !
>   .     "   ": ,  . :    .      !

          ,       . 
 ,     ,   ,        ,  ,      .
    .

----------


## sharasha

> 

    ,      쳿,    !   

> 

       !    !  ,     !!!   

> .
>     .

       !!!!!

----------

> -   ! 
>  : 
>       Adobe Premiere Pro CS3 -             -             ( ,    ),  (!!!) ,  2-3   !            (   ).  
> :   ,    ?!   .

     ,       .    .    .

----------


## PooL

,    !!!!

----------


## Rubens

> ?

    ?  .

----------

